# IELTS 30 June



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

This is the place who appeared for Ielts on June 30


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

IELTS 26 May --> L 8.5, R 8, S 7, W 6.5

IELTS 30th June --> Waiting -- i think i would goof up in Listening this time


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> IELTS 26 May --> L 8.5, R 8, S 7, W 6.5
> 
> IELTS 30th June --> Waiting -- i think i would goof up in Listening this time


yes buddy this time listening was quite difficult.. :-(


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

good luck guys. I didn't summon up enough nerves to try this monster again @[email protected]


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I sat my General IELTS on 30th June. The listening was difficult to concentrate on having a migraine headache! 

Listening - spoke about a Eco friendly trip having to fill in the missing details e.g. Name, address, member no., campsites, modes of transport. Also a conversation about a study project between male and female and I also recall a section on making rubber. There was also a section on bands. 

Reading - a true/false passage on museum, passage on fire safety in the workplace and work rules around having breaks. There was a large section where you had to match the headings and fill in the missing words on vertical farming. Also a passage in different holidays locations and you had to match up the type of holiday A-G with the paragraphs it described. 

Writing - letter to newspaper detailing you were unhappy with a recent article about a TV programme. You had to write what the programme was, what the editor said about the programme and what you would like the editor to do. The essay question was what is your opinion on young children having mobile phones? 

Speaking - introduce yourself and job. Do you use computers and what for? What was your favourite childhood toy? What is your opinion on toys nowadays are they more expensive and are they different from when you were a child? 

Hope this is of help to others. 

INC


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Good Job inc


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi EveryOne in this thread 

Keep us updated as someone gets his/her result

I wish everyone to achieve their targets.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi EveryOne in this thread
> 
> Keep us updated as someone gets his/her result
> 
> I wish everyone to achieve their targets.


Oh gosh, your signature says this was the 5th attempt by you... I would not even have courage for a single re-take


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone got his/her result. Please Share:ranger:


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it 

L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it
> 
> L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


On which site did u check??
BTW Many Congratulations on your success:clap2:


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> On which site did u check??
> BTW Many Congratulations on your success:clap2:


Thnx... I checked on Ielts IDP Results section, If you have given through british council then it should be out at around 12:00 PM


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Thnx... I checked on Ielts IDP Results section, If you have given through british council then it should be out at around 12:00 PM


Yes, BC publishes the same at 12:00pm. Congratulations BTW.


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Today is the day. I do not know what my candidate number was so will have to wait until after work to see if the postman has delivered them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done karansuper


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it
> 
> L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


Congos bro


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Listening	7.50
Reading	8.00
Speaking	6.50
Writing	6.00
OverAllBandScore	7.00


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it
> 
> L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


Congrats Bro..

Could you please share writing tips ? This was my 2nd attempt and i lost again in writing.. i got 6.5 in writing this time as well as last...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Bro..
> 
> Could you please share writing tips ? This was my 2nd attempt and i lost again in writing.. i got 6.5 in writing this time as well as last...


There are no tips i had 7 at a time, 7.t at another time and 5.5 in this attempt
So it's more like a joke


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

karansuper said:


> Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it
> 
> L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


:clap2: Kudos to you... 

I also checked my results and guess what I made it too.. 

My score this time:
L-7.5, R-7.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 . 

This was my 5th attempt :boxing: For all my previous attempts I was screwed up in writing just by 0.5. 

What I changed this time was just the exam center. I chose IDP than the British Council  and surprisingly it worked for me... 

I won't say it will work in case of others too.. but atleast it could make a difference in your score.

My EOI is updated and now I am waiting for an invitation from DIAC. :ranger: 

Thanks to all the senior exapcts.. your help is appreciated.

All the best to rest of you!!!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> :clap2: Kudos to you...
> 
> I also checked my results and guess what I made it too..
> 
> ...


WOW!!

Fifth attempt .............Great .......you are real example of perseverance!!:clap2:


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Bro..
> 
> Could you please share writing tips ? This was my 2nd attempt and i lost again in writing.. i got 6.5 in writing this time as well as last...



I passed my IELTS in my third attempt, writing was the culprit in my earlier attempts. (first attempt L-9, R-8 S-8 W6.5, Second attempt L-8, R-8, S-8 W 6.5)

The things which i worked and gave importance were

1) spend only 15 minutes on Task 1 (earlier i used to spend close to 30 minutes). Made sure i had ready made templates for ex:- starting the letter or ending the letters. This helped me immensely to complete the task 1 with in 15 minutes

2) Task 2 divide the essay into at least 5 para's

a) First is the introduction (do not repeat the question or the essay topic). Its a good idea to write a sentence or two which will be covered in the paragraphs. Make sure to take a stand in the first paragraph itself.

b) What ever the stand you take, include at least two para supporting your stand with an example and make sure you connect the paragraphs properly. Try to use as much of vocabulary (ex : however, meanwhile, nonetheless etc) 

c) include a paragraph which talks on the other side of the argument.

d) finally conclude your essay 

Writing tips | IELTS-Blog

Make sure you have at least 5 to 8 minutes to verify your essay for any spelling mistakes, grammar, punctuation etc. 

by following the above i was able to score 8 overall and importantly 7 and above in each module (L-8.5, R 8 S 7.5 W 7) also i had the exams just a day after my daughter was born, i guess she added the much required luck factor.:clap2:


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> :clap2: Kudos to you...
> 
> I also checked my results and guess what I made it too..
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you too...  Now i am waiting for the hard copy so i can file the EOI.


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

karansuper said:


> Congratulations to you too...  Now i am waiting for the hard copy so i can file the EOI.


Thanks bud  
By the way, why you waiting for any hard copy? All you need to mention is your IELTS test center number and respective scores of each exam while filling up your EOI isn't it?:confused2:


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Great @karansuper and all others who made it, congrats. 
It is a bit disappointing for me. Wife appeared and scored only: R-3.5,W-5.5,L:4.5,S:4.0 OVERALL 4.5 now don't know if this will work for secondary applicant.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Great @karansuper and all others who made it, congrats.
> It is a bit disappointing for me. Wife appeared and scored only: R-3.5,W-5.5,L:4.5,S:4.0 OVERALL 4.5 now don't know if this will work for secondary applicant.


No, secondary applicant need to achieve 4.5 in each modules, if not, you have to pay second instalment for attending the English class.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Great @karansuper and all others who made it, congrats. 
It is a bit disappointing for me. Wife appeared and scored only: R-3.5,W-5.5,L:4.5,S:4.0 OVERALL 4.5 now don't know if this will work for secondary applicant.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ozee said:


> Listening	7.50
> Reading	8.00
> Speaking	6.50
> Writing	6.00
> OverAllBandScore	7.00


almost the same score for me in AT

7.5 / 8 / 6 / 6.5 = 7


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Thanks bud
> By the way, why you waiting for any hard copy? All you need to mention is your IELTS test center number and respective scores of each exam while filling up your EOI isn't it?:confused2:


Ok i did not know that, i thought maybe the TRF number is also required while filing EOI. But anyways i still got to wait for the copy because i need to apply for Vic SS. 

Any idea how long IDP will take to send the courier, i hope i get it by monday.


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

karansuper said:


> Ok i did not know that, i thought maybe the TRF number is also required while filing EOI. But anyways i still got to wait for the copy because i need to apply for Vic SS.
> 
> Any idea how long IDP will take to send the courier, i hope i get it b
> 
> ...


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Chin2 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Fifth attempt .............Great .......you are real example of perseverance!!:clap2:


Thank you and thanks to expat forum for boosting my confidrnce and keeping the hopes Live


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Chin2 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Fifth attempt .............Great .......you are real example of perseverance!!:clap2:


Thank you and thanks to expat forum for boosting my confidence and keeping the hopes alive


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

karansuper said:


> Woohoo, I just checked my results and i made it
> 
> L-8.5, R-9, S-7.5, W-7


your reading is very impressive. :clap2:


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Got my results through the post 

L 8.5 R 9.0 W 8.0 S 8.5

Such a relief!! Thank you to all the useful posts that helped me.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> karansuper said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i did not know that, i thought maybe the TRF number is also required while filing EOI. But anyways i still got to wait for the copy because i need to apply for Vic SS.
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

karansuper said:


> yogeshy said:
> 
> 
> > They are quicker... I got my results today... You are correct we don't need to file VIC SS separately... but i am sure you can do it and maybe it can get you a the spon in less time...
> ...


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

IELTS score: Overall 8
Speaking: 9
Listening: 8.5
Reading: 7.5
Writing: 7.5


----------



## zaheed (Jul 28, 2012)

*Can you help me how u prepare for the test*

Can you help me how u prepare for the test.

Thanks


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

zaheed said:


> Can you help me how u prepare for the test.
> 
> Thanks


The book that comes along with the IELTS is more than sufficient. Just go through it in a focussed manner and complete the exercise at the end of each case study. I just did that and it worked for me...


----------

